# Are common Jumping Spiders Bad for mj?



## xmelissa4 (Jul 21, 2009)

Well I have found like one spider on each plant, they are not spider mites just regular jumping spiders do I need to remove them? Thanks for any help I hvae already searched the site but only see refrence to spider mites.


----------



## stevetosh (Jul 21, 2009)

Are plants looking sick?
If not nowt to worry about, IMHO.
Not sure what a Jumping spider is mind you!


----------



## xmelissa4 (Jul 21, 2009)

Not bad signs as of yet. They are the kind you find around the house and windows.


----------



## stevetosh (Jul 21, 2009)

xmelissa4 said:
			
		

> Not bad signs as of yet. They are the kind you find around the house and windows.


 
Then IMHO nowt to worry about but remeber 1 spider mite can soon turn into zillions of the little buggers 2 good products I know are SMC or pest off.


----------



## HippyInEngland (Jul 21, 2009)

Hello xmelissa4 

They are harmless to plants, they are an aid to keeping other insects off your plant 

eace:


----------



## UKgirl420 (Jul 21, 2009)

:yeahthat: its the only time i like to see spiders


----------



## degenerative_disc (Jul 21, 2009)

I have posted on this spider just recently x4 and swear by them! Keep them around and get a few more just to be safe. Nothing will bother your plants while they are there! This has been my observation anyways. I will never grow without them they are my garden mascots!! I love them.

Cheers!


----------

